# Another New Oldie!



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all  

I thought I'd say hello, I've been lurking and reading the forums for a while, but I thought it was about time I did this properly!

I'm new to all this so please bear with me.... I'm 42 and my Hubby is 38, we've been together 4 years and it's second time round for us both, though neither of had any children from our previous marriages.

We've been trying to conceive for 3 years and had an ectopic pregnancy 18 months ago, so I'm down to one tube now and the odds are stacking up against us but despite my age, my weight and my lack of tubes we try and stay positive and have just started Clomid, so wish us luck with that!

I've just had my day 12 scan and have 4 follicles, one that's on the right hand size and is 26mm and the other 3 small ones on the left (were my tubes been removed) but my lining is only 0.7cms thick so that's a bit worrying.

Anyway I'm really enjoying reading these boards and have already picked up quite a few tips (sitting here drinking Pineapple juice) plus I now have a better idea of what to ask when I see my Doctor. 

Lyzbeth


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Lyzbeth, just wanted to say hi and welcome to FF. 

Wishing the very best of luck with your treatment. Come and join us over on the goldies thread  

I've blown you some bubbles for luck  

CG xxxx


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi I thought I'd also post here since I'm hoping to be a mum soon. I'm 43yrs old (how did that happen?) and am resting from IVF for 4 months and having TCM - having Madame Zhai's tea and acupuncture. Sadly I lost both tubes unexpectedly (having been told there was nothing wrong for 2years so I feel that we've wasted 1 IUI, 3 fresh IVFs and a FET because the infection I received in my tubes hadn't been picked up.)
I do feel more positive now because maybe any fluid from the hydros will no longer be a problem for any embryos. It is scary to keep on going with treatments but time is literally marching on I guess. When I went to Madame Zhai she said that I shouldn't hurtle straight in IVF again until my overall energy to the abdomen was improved and I have to say this temporary reprieve is welcome ! 
Enough of me waffling on - wishing us all luck and babies !
Suki


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya there  

Thanks for the bubbles and I'll pop along to the goldies thread as soon as I find it!

Hi Suki, nice to meet another 'newbie' it sounds like you deserve a break to recoup, I'm really only at the start of my treatment and learning as I go, I was worried about having to do this alone (Hubby is very supportive) but none of my friends or family know as we thought that it might add to the pressure, so its wonderful to be able to chat with like minded people!

Lyz x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just wanted to say Hi to you both 

I am sure you will feel very at home here, and the girls on here are lovely and very supportive 

Good luck with finding your dream  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Lyzbeth - just wanted to wish you good luck with your tx.  Hope everything is going OK.  Hello to Suki too - I took time off between cycles as well and found that it made a big difference physically and emotionally.  Hope the Chinese herbs don't tast too yucky!   

Ellie


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello to everyone,
Yes the herbs are a little bitter but strangely I'm actually getting used to them! It has certainly felt quite healing to have a break at the moment though of course leisure activities like going to pubs etc has been curtailed. I find myself being more reflective and inward. I watched The secret yesterday and though it is very American , the sentiment is really good. It is best to believe in the positives and think that I will get pregnant and so be in a state of readiness to receive this than to doubt that it will ever happen. For me the fact that I might have had Chlamydia and not known it and hence totally damaged my fallopian tubes has been a major shock but one I need to get over and move on from! Yes the IVF road is scary , draining and expensive but at least it is a very real option! Also I 
was wondering if anyone knows about tubal reconstruction? Is it possible to reconstruct the fallopian tubes if they have been cut out completely ? Just thought I would investigate this prospect ...
Regards to all . Ellie your success story really motivates me since I too am 43!!
Cheers,
Suki


----------



## dsimone (Oct 26, 2007)

Best of luck Lyzbeth and Suki!  It's nice to see people participating on this thread, as it doesn't seem as active as others.  I know it helps me, as I'm also an "oldie" (43).  I do happen to personally know a number of women our age who are conceiving and having babies.  So, hang in there!
dsimone


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Another oldie here!!  Just to say  to all you new ladies...........and old one's come to that! 

I'm an TTC Naturally lady, who has all but given up on ever falling PG again  All the signs are good - but nothing happening


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi to all,
Not sure how often this thread is looked at but it is always a comforting thought that there are similar minded women out there.....
Hi to Cotswold girl , Tamsin (it's gonna happen au naturel) dsimone ( so glad there are other 43yr olds trying to conceive with own eggs)- really hope that we will be part of the community who are conceiving and giving birth.Hi also to Jo, lyzbeth and Ellie. Lyzbeth -hope you are successful in this treatment!
Am having a naughty evening because it is Valentine's day and a supply agency gave me a sweetner of a really nice bottle of red wine- I have been really good and not had any alcohol since my birthday on 5th Jan! Herbs, no alcohol, no wheat or sugar etc can leave one feeling virtuous but highly peeved and inward feeling. Had to have a curry - again not supposed to since MADAME ZHAI has forbidden them- very difficult for Asians !
Anyway I probably should stop mailing and drink my lovley Chinese tea..


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Suki,

Hope you enjoyed that red wine   A little of what you fancy can't do any harm! Sorry I can't answer your question about tubal reconstruction - hope someone else can help.

Good luck,

CG xxxx


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Cotswold girl,
I did really enjoy the wine and am still feasting on the memories! Have had an answer about the tubes - sadly they can't be reconstructed so it's IVF all the way . I notice that you too are gearing up for iVF number 4 in May -same as me! I intend to start downregging around 24-25th May so maybe we could be cycle buddies? It's scary and hugely exciting of course.
Anyway am off for an 1hr and a half of yoga before going to the cinema later . Have a great day everyone XX


----------

